# wolf bay/orange beach/ono island advice



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

I will be staying in Orange Beach with my family next week and would like to take my son out in the boat (inshore)for fishing. Any pointers on this area?My boat is small so I am limited as to where I can run. Any fly pointers are appreciated. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome down to the ******* riviera!!!

Boat ramps, http://www.orangebeach.ws/boatlaunches.htmlWarning: These ramps get PACKED, so go early.

Inshore reefs that will be close: Bayou Saint John, Ono Island, Ross Point, Rockpile. You can see the locations of them here, http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/inshore.cfm

If it's calm enough, go out to the end of the jettys of Perdido Pass. Lots of Spanish Mackrel, Blue Fish, and Hard Tailsthere lately. Also around the islands just inside the pass, (Walker & Robinson) fish the grass beds early in the morning. I'd throw topwater in the morning on the shallow grass areas, then clousers (or other bait patterns) on intermediate and sinking linesaround the jettys. If you go real early or stay real late, fish the dock lights around Ono Island.

Good luck, and enjoy your vacation!!!

L8, Harry


----------

